# Penrith hawkesbury 2013 reptile expo pics



## Leardy (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey guys i was unable to attend the expo today so if you could upload all your pics that were taken at the expo today would be fantastic.
cheeers Leardy 
ps dont rub it in to much on how good a day i missed out on lol


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 3, 2013)

It wasn't as good as the castle hill expo, but it was better then last year.

These are the only photos I took.


----------



## SarahScales (Mar 3, 2013)

I headed over and it was wonderful early in the morning but when I came back in my lunch break... Goodness me! I couldn't see a thing! I was quite keen on a number of animals but there were herds and herds of unattended children who obviously didn't know what "Excuse me" meant. I wound up not being able to purchase a single thing...


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2013)

I took my good camera but as usual forgot to get pics. By the time I remembered it was way too crowded to even bother.

My new addition. I'll get some better pics when I get settled.


----------



## Zipidee (Mar 3, 2013)

RSPcrazy said:


> It wasn't as good as the castle hill expo,



I was thinking about going out, but with the horrible weather, thought it might be packed. Sounds like it was. Not to mention the hordes of unattended kids... Glad I made Castle Hill.


----------



## bk201 (Mar 3, 2013)

$3 for a can of coke!

They had male pygmy pythons for $400 for close to adults

Cammo had central netteds from $100 then 90 then last 2 for $150

Waterdragons were from $20

Green tree snakes for $300 for adults too

if only i had more cash


----------



## Bellatrix (Mar 3, 2013)

We got there around 10:30 and it was quite crowded already. I saw one stand selling woma hatchlings for $250 that I wanted. The knobbies were super cute.

We went to Panthers for cash and to think about what to buy and by the time we got back it was 12:00 and crowded as crazy.

Lol, the woma I wanted was purchased already so it narrowed down my chose to a gecko or coastal python. So I went for a 2 year carpet python instead. I named him Benjamin  

I like Castle Hill better because it was better lit and more vendors. This place was kind of dark inside which was a little annoying. It had air conditioning though but pretty loud annoying music. Eventually we left because we both had headaches from the 
loud vibrating music


----------



## bk201 (Mar 3, 2013)

also the lizards on display were 1 ackie 4 beardies and a blue tongue lol

and the jag sellers were a joke trying to unload sibs on people by talking them in clever circles.
this is how a convo i overheard went


> Noob: what will these ones look like
> seller: This jag is these ones mother
> noob: oh so its going to end up this colourfully patterned
> Seller: it was crossed to a jungle so it will have nice colours and would possibly look like the adult here you never know...




glad to see jag sellers are always so honest!



and is it just me or are 2-3 sellers at each expo not putting prices on things...


----------



## Crazycow232 (Mar 3, 2013)

i was there. it was pretty good. not many people had beardies though. IT was packed at 1:00, and the guy who was playing music got about 50 little kids to scream every 5 seconds, it was very annoying. Snake ranch had so many snakes there!!


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2013)

Here's one I got:






Here's my guy:


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Mar 3, 2013)

Lots and lots of pythons, very small disappointing range of lizards. Would have loved to see more monitors and skinks, or even more dragons! More lizards in general! Haha. 

I was there about 9:30 and it was already difficult to move around, I think the easiest solution to making this better is setting up a side table for transactions or those who want to stand and talk. Was frustrating waiting 5-10mins too see a particular reptile for some bloke to stop and start talking about irrelevant stuff blocking your way. Great to see a few morphs I have not seen before but a friend was disappointed about no albino blue tongues being there!

I'd still say it was worth the trip 100% but a few minor adjustments and it would have been much better. The best thing were some of the great deals (adult spotteds, children's and Stimsons for $150 ea at one stand)


----------



## dragondude (Mar 3, 2013)

I guess it was a good decision for me to pass this year, especially I'm into Dragons : )
Cool


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 3, 2013)

Home Sweet Home ...my pick ups today....Albino Darwin and Het









Only went castle hill last year and Newcastle the yr before and IMO this was not as good as Necastle 2 yrs ago.....Very dark inside and badly set out...the Plus sides were a couple of sellers had there own good lighting.....Top End Pythons (very nicely done guys)...and Mark and Pias Reptiles was a Standout (my snakes were purchaced from them)...and SR your snakes r amazing as usual but u need to up the anti regarding the display (bias as i alredy have 4 of there snakes).......all in all not the greatest and really needs some input to make it better
Ta
Pete


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice Pete. Mark produces quality animals.


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Mar 3, 2013)

rosecran17 said:


> I guess it was a good decision for me to pass this year, especially I'm into Dragons : )
> Cool



Yeah from memory there were only a few bearded juvies, water dragon juvies and some central netted juvies. There was no coloured beardeds on display just a couple of what might have been hypos? I'm a snake guy but my friend was only there for lizards so after one lap was ready to go. In saying that for people not to far, its still worth it, there was a good selection of accessories.


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 3, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> Nice Pete. Mark produces quality animals.



Dont he just



...........


----------



## bk201 (Mar 3, 2013)

Small pythons seem to have dominated this years expo, luckily i survived today without another pair, even though peter tried to convince me again!


----------



## mike83 (Mar 4, 2013)

Was a good day was tempted to buy more reptiles hahaha


----------



## mungus (Mar 4, 2013)

ozimid said:


> Home Sweet Home ...my pick ups today....Albino Darwin and Het
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, 
If Mark bred them, please keep me posted how they go.
Aleks.


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 4, 2013)

mungus said:


> Nice,
> If Mark bred them, please keep me posted how they go.
> Aleks.


Not a prob... And thanks again to you also


----------



## JrFear (Mar 4, 2013)

i got there at 730 and left at 530 hahaa i was stuck there all day!

there were loads of small pythons up for sale very few larger ones! mainly B&W jungles B&G jungles darwins and coastals!
i saw heaps of dragons for sale! about 4 stalls had them you had to be blind not to see them!
heaps of turtles and blue tongues! only monitors i saw were Ackies and Storrs i think!

there was a 3yo MD that i wanted to get but was gone in the first hour!

fer castle hill tho!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 4, 2013)

JrFear said:


> there was a 3yo MD that i wanted to get but was gone in the first hour!


I bought the MD, I am happy with the look of it however it's temperament leaves a lot to be desired. Owner stated its fairly calm and has never bitten, it smashed me yesterday when I put it in its enclosure & strikes at anything that moves lol. Hopefully it calms down once it settles in. So much for MD's being placid.


----------



## bluewater (Mar 4, 2013)

Well done on the MD, you have been looking for one!


----------



## Glimmerman (Mar 4, 2013)

I had a great day. Met lots of great people, and answered lots of reptile keeper questions - even though I was pimping our Aspen  I was surprised though as people with purchased animals in their hands would ask me what to feed them. I thought that was information the seller would provide at the sale?

There were some great looking stands and some very high quality animals available. Obviously they were all sold in the first hour. 

Well done to the organisers and the Hawkesbury Herp Society for another successful Western Sydney Reptile Expo.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 4, 2013)

View attachment 284061
View attachment 284062
View attachment 284063
View attachment 284064
View attachment 284065
View attachment 284066
View attachment 284067

Here some shots froms yesterdays Penrith Reptile Show 2013 !


----------



## Rob (Mar 4, 2013)

Glimmerman said:


> even though I was pimping our Aspen



Somehow, you managed to send me home with a bag !


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 4, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> Somehow, you managed to send me home with a bag !


It's great stuff. I have been using it for about 6 months and absolutely love it.


----------



## Glimmerman (Mar 4, 2013)

Rob72 said:


> Somehow, you managed to send me home with a bag !



Haha SCORE!!!! My job here is done  Nah obviously you are a smart bloke. I'm sure you and your animals will reap the benefits.


----------



## JrFear (Mar 4, 2013)

abnrmal91 said:


> I bought the MD, I am happy with the look of it however it's temperament leaves a lot to be desired. Owner stated its fairly calm and has never bitten, it smashed me yesterday when I put it in its enclosure & strikes at anything that moves lol. Hopefully it calms down once it settles in. So much for MD's being placid.



had a feeling you would of got it! wasnt there long! it looks just like my female thats why i wanted it! breeding loan haha


----------



## jakethomas (Mar 4, 2013)

I was the young guy standing with Lisa and Darrin at Top End Pythons Was a good day


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 4, 2013)

this was my first time at Penrith,I have been at Castle hill for the past 2.
I also was disappointed at the shortage of lizards,there were a few beardies (nothing spectacular)some tiny water dragons,a few cute cunninghams and several geckoes and a couple of different types of blueys,nice variety of small snakes but once again nothing impressive.
The kids weren't the only annoyance,several times I was trying to take a photo and some adult would just walk in front of me and stand there talking ****e.


----------



## bk201 (Mar 4, 2013)

did you guys miss all the lizards?
There was
eastern beardies
central beardies ( orangexyellow/yellow/normals) some of them had massive parents
eastern x central hybrids
mountain dragons 30-50
jacky dragons 30-50
water dragons 20-40
central netted dragons 75-100

eastern hooded scaly foots 300/pr for yearlings
One tree skink 100ea 
king skinks 250ea
2 young hosmers 200ea
northern blues 60ea for babies
eastern blues
black easterns 500-700
blotched blue tongues
shinglebacks from $150a
egernia depressa were $1350/pr
cunninghams 60-70
lots of knobbies, 2 or 3 velvets
some ackies 270ea

prob more i cant think off
adult green tree snakes $300ea


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 4, 2013)

adult green tree snakes $300ea

Are you being serious bk201?


----------



## bk201 (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah two of them were in a big tub they were $400 ea at start by lunchtime 300ea and i left around 1.50 and both of them were still there.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow.... wish I could have one, my favourite snakes (along with the BHP and Jungles)
Amazed they were still there.


----------



## bk201 (Mar 4, 2013)

green tree snakes not pythons two different families of snakes


green tree snakes _Dendrelaphis punctulata _(colubridae) family
green tree python_ Morelia virdis_ (pythonidae) family


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 4, 2013)

Meant snakes, dont know why I said pythons :/

Someone was selling some the other day for $500 each.


----------



## bk201 (Mar 4, 2013)

Alot of the expo sellers don't come on sites like this because of all the crap that goes on
They just have loads of awesome stuff and are usually pretty cheap


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah, glad I am going to SOFAR
Hoping to make it to a few of the others next year - castle hill and illawara mainly.
For those that did attend all the expos so far, what was good and not so good?


----------



## FAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Gee, some people really are hard to please......huge array of reptiles for sale as far as I am concerned. I don't know what more they expect. It was a top day....and huge congratulations to all the organisers.

People sorta forget the huge effort that is put in to make a day come together like that.


----------



## Knobbies (Mar 4, 2013)

Totally agree with you fay. It amazes me how people just can't be grateful. If someone walking I front of you whilst taking a picture is one of your main points of annoyance for the expo then all I have to say is WOW. There was a great array of animals for sale. Guess its just hard to please everyone Fay


----------



## congo_python (Mar 5, 2013)

Was an awasome expo and I think it is the best one around..... proves it by how many people turn up. You just have to be patient and wade your way thru the people to look at all the stands + the 'ring in's' will add to the hobby's future.

Best part in my opinion is the Air con for the comfort of all the people visiting and even more important the comfort of the vendors themselves standing there all day and their animals not over heating. Well done to the people who organised it,advertised it and put the hard work in on the day ( logisical nightmare I would think ).


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks to the organisers and volunteers for putting on a really good day.The crowds were huge as usual which just goes to show how popular these days really are.Things like this only serve to help grow the hobby and that has to be a good thing for everyone.

To the ones thinking they could do better there is nothing stopping you from putting together one that meets with your approval.

Kids looking at the animals on display? Well they are the future of the hobby so in my mind it's great to see.

People talking to stall holders,well that is a big part of expos as answering their questions ends up getting people who are thinking about getting started keeping reptiles into them.

As far as not being able to take pics because people would get in front of the camera,well one of my annoyances was people taking pics without even having the courtesy to ask first.


----------



## hilly (Mar 5, 2013)

On behalf of the Hawkesbury Herp Society, I'd like to thank everyone involved, volunteers who helped set up and manned the doors and stalls, the exhibitors, vendors, entertainers and attendees. Without you all, the day wouldn't have been as successful as it was.

Thanks for the kind words, and for those that weren't happy, we will take that on board and try to improve those areas next year. 

We are looking forward to doing it all again next year- bigger and better!


----------



## C.Bayo (Mar 5, 2013)

i dont know how people could miss this stuff some of these reps were mine on a mates table so i know there were more then a few beardies and bluies , maybe have to get out of bed before noon


bk201 said:


> did you guys miss all the lizards?
> There was
> eastern beardies
> central beardies ( orangexyellow/yellow/normals) some of them had massive parents
> ...


----------



## C.Bayo (Mar 5, 2013)

i think if you dont want members of the public taking pics then you shouldnt have them at a show !! thats just petty




Ramsayi said:


> Thanks to the organisers and volunteers for putting on a really good day.The crowds were huge as usual which just goes to show how popular these days really are.Things like this only serve to help grow the hobby and that has to be a good thing for everyone.
> 
> To the ones thinking they could do better there is nothing stopping you from putting together one that meets with your approval.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 5, 2013)

C.Bayo said:


> i think if you dont want members of the public taking pics then you should have them at a show !! thats just petty



That is not what I wrote.The right thing to do would be to ask first.It's called manners.


----------



## Johnm (Mar 5, 2013)

*HHS show*

Firstly I would like to thank all the people who attended our show, and our sponsors, reptile 1 and F10 and scales and tails, all the volunteers who worked effortlessly and to the breeders and commercial stall holders who were there, and to HHS committee who over the past few months of organising put everything they had into the day. Hawkesbury herps will continue hosting the penrith reptile expo. Yes I have seen the complaints, not enough light, music was too loud, etc. taken on board. We are trying to make this event family friendly, as the younger generation are our upcoming herpers and we need to nurture and guide the younger kids into our hobby. Yes I agree the lighting was dim, but to add more lighting would have added more to the cost of a stall, and driven the prices higher. We aim to rectify this next year but we also want to keep the costs of the hire down otherwise it may cost you more to enter. Obviously those of you who had the minor complaints such as too many kids, music too loud have never been to a real expo such as the American ones, where it's like Disneyland and you just cannot move all day because of the crowds.
Again, thanks to everyone for another successfully show
John Mostyn
President HHS


----------



## jacorin (Mar 5, 2013)

thats ok rams...just dont take your animals to the xpo nxt time then eh.......then they'll whinge there were no sellers......


----------



## -Peter (Mar 5, 2013)

There was music?


----------



## C.Bayo (Mar 5, 2013)

its in your quote so yes you wrote it ,i didnt change a thing 

thats how it came across


Ramsayi said:


> That is not what I wrote.The right thing to do would be to ask first.It's called manners.


----------



## bk201 (Mar 5, 2013)

Agreed was drunken father in law style wedding music but kids seemed happy


----------



## saximus (Mar 5, 2013)

C.Bayo said:


> its in your quote so yes you wrote it ,i didnt change a thing
> 
> thats how it came across


He said people didn't have the courtesy to ask. This implies he had no problem with people taking them as long as they'd asked first. This thread is about the expo. Take your bickering elsewhere.


I was a volunteer for the day and I loved every minute of it. John and Colin work so hard to put it all together and it's great to see it pay off for them. Bring on 2014!


----------



## Wiganov (Mar 5, 2013)

Maybe I'm just easily pleased, but I'm still excited that we have reptile expos at all. It doesn't feel all that long ago that we were having that interminably long debate in NSW about whether to properly legalise reptile-keeping. And now here we are - four expos in just a handful of weeks. There's always room for improvement, but I love them.


----------



## fourexes (Mar 5, 2013)

I was another close to parting with more cash than I had for those green tree snakes, at least one. great bargain. 

yes big turnout but without the crowds the event wouldn't be successful enough to return. great effort from everyone involved.


----------



## JordanA (Mar 5, 2013)

I enjoyed the day once again, good job guys


----------



## Ships (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm with Wiganov going back to pre legislation/licencing days expo's or even keeping reptiles legally was not possible' I'm still pinching myself with what we have these days, I think its fantastic and hats off to those organising them for us.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Mar 5, 2013)

bk201 said:


> green tree snakes not pythons two different families of snakes
> 
> 
> green tree snakes _Dendrelaphis punctulata _(colubridae) family
> green tree python_ Morelia virdis_ (pythonidae) family



I know, I just made a mistake?
I know the differences between them, just accidentally said pythons.


----------



## cement (Mar 5, 2013)

It was a good expo, and i enjoyed catching up with people I haven't seen for a while. I know how hard john and the guys work leading up to it and on the day, all for our benefit. Thanks guys. No complaints from me.
I had something to add about the gripers, but I couldn't be bothered wasting my energy, I saw a heap of dads in there, talking to their kids while pointing out the snakes etc, and the kids were spellbound. There was a big crew of happy kids at the demo's too. It was a good venue with heaps of parking and room inside. Great effort I reckon and a credit to the organisers. cheers


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 6, 2013)

This is a pic of the MD I picked up, not a great pic but I like him.


----------



## Wama.CP (Apr 18, 2013)

Niiice


----------

